# Groomed Mercedes Today



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you for all the great tips on grooming:aktion033:I first dried her neck, then her butt and finnished with her body. Theresa recommened silk elements, that worked great with the flatiron. I really took my time with the flatiron....how did I do? 

Cathy


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow, she looks great! good job


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mercedes looks great. I really like that third photo. Her coat looks so silky and straights. :wub::wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

:wub:You have too much fun grooming Mercedes, and you do a fabulous job with that pretty girl! :wub:Can I send Gigi to you daily so you can do her hair?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

ilovemymaltese said:


> :wub:You have too much fun grooming Mercedes, and you do a fabulous job with that pretty girl! :wub:Can I send Gigi to you daily so you can do her hair?


Sure send her my way and I do really love grooming her.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I think you did a great job!!!! Her hair looks both silky and straight, especially under her neck! Way to go!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cathy your Mercedes looks wonderful. I really love how the third photo shows off the sheen in her coat. Great job!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

sassy's mommy said:


> Cathy your Mercedes looks wonderful. I really love how the third photo shows off the sheen in her coat. Great job!


Thank you, you can also see some of that wave:blink:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Beautiful job!! :wub:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Mercedes is stunning!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Mercedes looks great! You did a really nice job straightening her hair.

By the way, is that a Pomeranian you have in the background of one of the pics?? What a cutie!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Looking good, Sweet Mercedes!! Mommy did good.


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Mercedes is exquisite. You did a fabulous job. I learned something new from you today, Thankyou very much! I never knew we could use a flat iron with our maltese. My Tessa's silky coat (yorkie) naturally falls strait even if I towel dry her.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

My two have their bags packed and are on their way!!! You do a terrific job!!! Mercedes looks wonderful!!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

LJSquishy said:


> Mercedes looks great! You did a really nice job straightening her hair.
> 
> By the way, is that a Pomeranian you have in the background of one of the pics?? What a cutie!!


Yes that is our pom, his name is Emmet and he is Mercedes buddy. He just turned 8. He is a very sweet boy:wub:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow you did awesome! She looks great!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow great job! She looks beautiful.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

great job n mercedes is beautiful !


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

She looks great! Was she cooperative during all that ironing?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Johita said:


> She looks great! Was she cooperative during all that ironing?


For the most part, I am still training her on the table. She stay's still for combing and drying, she is a little concerned about the flatiron, yesterday I used cheese as bait to keep her in down position on the table while using the iron. I am very lucky that her breeder had trained her for grooming, She is very good in the bath.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow, girl you are SO professional!  I see a job you could easily use to fall back on if you ever wanted to.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

wow she looks gorgeous


----------

